# Who will be our second round opponent?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lakers or Suns?

And, who do you WANT to be our second round opponent?

Right now, even though im not as sure as before after the game tonight, id have to say the lakers will be the opponent. But, if the suns tie up the series, i think the suns will still do it in the last game. 

Who do i want to be our second round opponent? If mihm is still out, id like the Lakers still. Not that mihm is a huge part of the offense, but with the team that the lakers have out there now, i think we match up better. 

If mihm is in, its a little closer. If thomas injury is more serious, then i say suns. But if he recovers 100%, id say still id rather see the lakers.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

We already got our free pass by tanking for Denver in the first round, I'd really like to see some more confidence in our team from the fans. Enough of this "well, if ____ is hurt, we can probably win"-nonsense, if you're in the playoffs and not playing for a championship, go home now.

I'd like to see the Lakers in Round 2, not because they're easier, but because every Clipper fan deep inside wants to get that victory over the Lakers. But if the Suns play, i hope they're healthy, because we can't walk over two opponents then expect to be ready for the Spurs/Mavs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

It doesn't really matter as long as the Clippers squad is focused, but the thing to look at is if Clips do play the Suns, Phoenix will be on a 3 game win streak with a sky high confidence. So it's a toss up between me, although I'd like to see Phoenix since I think they'd be a bigger challange.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Do we want the Lakers to win game 6 so the Clippers dont get rusty?... or do we want the Suns to force a game 7 so the Clippers can get more rest?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You guys got the Lakers but I think you will be able to take them in 7 games


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> You guys got the Lakers but I think you will be able to take them in 7 games



Though lakers lead the series 3 to 2... I see new life in the suns.. I dont think the seris is over yet.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Hey Guys!! Newbie on board but Clippers fan for 13 years. 
It doesnt matter who we play next round. We have a good chance of beating either one. Personally, I like us to play the Lakers because it will be fun seeing the faces of Lakers fans after we beat them. :yes:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Hey Guys!! Newbie on board but Clippers fan for 13 years.
> It doesnt matter who we play next round. We have a good chance of beating either one. Personally, I like us to play the Lakers because it will be fun seeing the faces of Lakers fans after we beat them. :yes:


I gotta agree...Nice to see a long time Clip fan in here. We match up with either team but I want to beat the Lakers *** as well


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

It doesnt matter who they play, they'll beat either team due to our big men, Brand and Kaman. The Suns are making the Lakers look good because the Suns defense is pretty bad and they are soft in the paint. The Suns have no big men, which is the key reason the Lakers are winning the series and why K.Brown (and even L.Walton) is having sucess. Kaman and Brand would eat up the Suns. Kwame Brown will not be able to handle Kaman, and he'll be in foul trouble every game. Maggette is stepping up his game at just the right time.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Lakers will be your opponent. And to the Clips themselves, do me a favor and ANNHILATE THEM. Then we see how relevant they are.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> The Lakers will be your opponent. And to the Clips themselves, do me a favor and ANNHILATE THEM. Then we see how relevant they are.


Put your Reggie Bush avatar back on!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sigh...alright, hold on :biggrin:

But Bonzi is clutch


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> sigh...alright, hold on :biggrin:
> 
> But Bonzi is clutch


Bonzi has been going off...Thanks buddy. I love Reggie!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> The Lakers will be your opponent. And to the Clips themselves, do me a favor and ANNHILATE THEM. Then we see how relevant they are.



After the game 5 spanking you didnt gain any confidence that maybe the Suns still have life???


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> After the game 5 spanking you didnt gain any confidence that maybe the Suns still have life???


 Seriously, these people aren't Suns fans if they already lose hope.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i Haven't lose hope. i didn't see the game though. i didn't even last through Bulls/Heat, i was tired.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> After the game 5 spanking you didnt gain any confidence that maybe the Suns still have life???


i'm not feeling too good about it though. Raja is gonna get his bell rung by the crowd in game 6 and i think it will be vintage Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i'm not feeling too good about it though. Raja is gonna get his bell rung by the crowd in game 6 and i think it will be vintage Lakers.



Now Bell wont even play.. That might fire up the Suns to play for Bell?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Now Bell wont even play.. That might fire up the Suns to play for Bell?


Maybe...Now the Suns have no one to guard Kobe. HOuse, Barbosa, Jones? Its gonna be a tough game for PHX to win if the Lakers stick to their inside gameplan.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Suns still have a good chance of winning the series. If Lakers cant win game 6, Sun wins series.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

....playing the Lakers would be a dream come true....but damn they have to win game 6, i dont know if they can win game 7 if it goes to that long.....

i would rather play the Lakers, i honestly think we would have a difficult time with the Suns, cuz all they do is lay it up and dunk, but if we stop that, all they will do is shoot 3s, and they ****ing shoot 3s like jumpshots, they chuck em up whenever they get the chance :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


so based on that i would rather play the Lakers...i think we will have an easier time with the Lakers


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't care who, as long as we win! :clap:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I don't care who, as long as we win! :clap:


*We will win.*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to Clippers confidential, if the Lakers/Suns series ends tonight then the first game will be Saturday but if it goes to game 7 then it will be Monday.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like the Clippers have to wait a few more days.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I see the Suns winning game seven and advancing to take on the Clippers. I am pulling for the Suns to beat the Lakers, and then I will be supporting the Clippers in the second round.

Be patient Clips, the series will start soon enough.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope Dunleavy's running scrimagges in practice like coach Johnson of the Mavs was.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers are done.. Put a fork in em.

Time to start scounting the Suns right now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

man, how i wish the lakers could have closed them out. Lakers are terrible, couldnt beat a team missing so many components on their home floor when they had their backs to the wall. That last defensive "effort" was terrible for the last play. 

Smush parker is playing like absolute garbage. Odom good stats but against players 5 inches shorter. Kwame does have the worst hands in the league. Makes kaman look like he has glue on chris's hands. Walton cant hit 5 foot jump shots over 6'5" players. This is the team we could have had in the second round. But the way it looks now is were going to get a suns team back to full strength with no more suspensions, thomas more healed, and possibly even the other thomas back, and a team thats riding a 3 game winning streak. 

Lets hope that the lakers pull out a miracle.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn Kobe just played into the Suns hands....they thought he would try to go all out cuz Raja was not playing and he did....50 points?? who teh fcuk cares if they lost damnit 
the Lakers are done, NO WAY THEY WILL WIN in PHX.....
not with all the 3s they Suns shoot, and their inability to stop their layups...

noow this sucks  we had a chance to play the Lakers with homecourt, and breeze to an easy series win, now we must play the Suns, the ****ing team who Shoots 3s up the assss and us, back to our weakness, our inability to shoot em often...

i dont mean to be a pessimist but....the Lakers losing game 6 just elminated us from the playoffs 
        

unless, man no, **** this sucks  unless we pound it inside like the Lakers did early...man damnit

this really sucks...please someone realistically tell me how we can contend with Phx....
please , what strategy..??? damnit, cuz i remember one important game early inthe season when we were in the fight for hte pacific lead we beat them at full strength, we put Q on Nash....and Diaw had a horrible game, then again, one recent one THE CLIPPERS LOST BY 20  but then....we beat them by 20 later....so what strategy is it we should employ that you guys SAW RESULTS, that will actually give us the slightest chance to atleast win a game in this series.....

Slow it down??? speed it up , cuz the Suns might be tired cuz of playing 7 games???

     this is horrible stupid *** Lakers :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think i should refrain a lil and maybe reword hahaha
if we play like we did against the NUggets, we will get swept....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

the key will be pounding it inside to brand and kaman, not try to do small ball like them, unless kaman is totally ineffective. The defensive key is defensive rotation on the perimeter. We cant give up open 3's, thats what the suns do, no open looks is mandatory. help defense on the picks is key as well. 

On offense, the suns terrible interior defense is making odom look like a superstar, and kwame look like a star. If brand and kaman dont do at least as good as those two, ill be dissapointed. 

Another key is NO FAST break points. CLippers were great stopping denver, they need to be great against the suns. The lakers, have shown how the suns can be beat. Im not feeling optomistic with the momentum the suns will have and the clippers inability to guard against the three, but it still is a winnable series if the clippers do the above things.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this series is just fantastic. enjoy it while u guys can before the next round. we can hang with any of these 2 teams


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So now will game 1 of Round 2 be Monday? I sure hope so, don't want the Clippers to get rusty :|


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Yup, Game 1 is Monday either at Phoenix or home to the Lakers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont care who it is... the Clippers can beat both teams due to their big men and the lack of solid big men on the Lakers/Suns. I want the Lakers, because it would be great to see the Clippers be the kings of LA. I'm sure the Clipper players would much rather stay home for the entire series instead of traveling back and forth to Phoenix and staying in a hotel room.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

personally, i'd like to play the lakers due to the hallway series maybe never happening again...to win this series at this time in clipper history would establish this team as definitely a team worth playing for in the future & not a dumping ground for loser has-been over-the-hill problematic oft-injured at the end of his career players (did i leave out any other adjectives?)...if we play the suns, well i'm hoping coach mike realizes our major advantage at the 4 & 5 and pound them inside...the rest of our guys will hold their own.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> man, how i wish the lakers could have closed them out. Lakers are terrible, couldnt beat a team missing so many components on their home floor when they had their backs to the wall. That last defensive "effort" was terrible for the last play.
> 
> Smush parker is playing like absolute garbage. Odom good stats but against players 5 inches shorter. Kwame does have the worst hands in the league. Makes kaman look like he has glue on chris's hands. Walton cant hit 5 foot jump shots over 6'5" players. This is the team we could have had in the second round. But the way it looks now is were going to get a suns team back to full strength with no more suspensions, thomas more healed, and possibly even the other thomas back, and a team thats riding a 3 game winning streak.
> 
> Lets hope that the lakers pull out a miracle.



Terrible? Sure... But they are also a team that all but two of the 12 big ESPN analyists predicted wouldn't even make the playoffs or finish more than 3-4 games over last seasons record... The loss on saturdayin game seven will be both a double sided sword.. Positives are that they actually made it to a game seven with the number 2 sead in the west, and negitives would be for the first time in Lakers Franchise history they lost a series leading 3-1. 

Odom has been playing better than Kobe Bryant for the majority of games since allstar break. And a height advantage means nothing if you dont exploit it. 

Smush is garbage, will always be garbage.. The guy makes Bobby Simmons last season money. He's going to be out the door and I assume Lakers use MLE on a better PG.

I'm more sad because I thought LA vs LA would be the end all be all for sports for me. My two favorite teams battling it out on the floor for the title best in LA. Could it have been anymore epic than that? Now, it's going to be the suns vs clippers.. If Clippers dont beat the suns I'll kill myself.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I kinda want the Suns to win on Saturday, because it would be funny to see the Lakers choke and lose the series after being up 3-1.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I kinda want the Suns to win on Saturday, because it would be funny to see the Lakers choke and lose the series after being up 3-1.


Agreed... Plus the crap Kobe has gotten away with so far is horrendous... The clothesline aside, Raja is right about Kobe getting away with stuff... beyond the superstar exemption that is... The Clipps can beat the Lakers, but not the refs.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I kinda want the Suns to win on Saturday, because it would be funny to see the Lakers choke and lose the series after being up 3-1.


It would be a HUGE CHOKE JOB by the Lakers if they lose Saturday...That would be funny


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Looks like the Clippers have to wait a few more days.


Isn't it funny how I pack it in, then the Suns win in OT and now the odds storm back in their favor? :biggrin:

I'm always wrong but this time i'll take it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Terrible? Sure... But they are also a team that all but two of the 12 big ESPN analyists predicted wouldn't even make the playoffs or finish more than 3-4 games over last seasons record... The loss on saturdayin game seven will be both a double sided sword.. Positives are that they actually made it to a game seven with the number 2 sead in the west, and negitives would be for the first time in Lakers Franchise history they lost a series leading 3-1.
> 
> Odom has been playing better than Kobe Bryant for the majority of games since allstar break. And a height advantage means nothing if you dont exploit it.
> 
> ...


hah those last words, is exactly what i felt, my two favorite teams, now...its all up in the air...i dont want tto ne negative ahah but their is no way the Lakers can beat the suns in game 7..after this momentum swing....maybe if they keep em to a couple 3 point makes and i doubt that will happen
DAMNIT


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Post 5,000!


Anyways, Sam will either be guarding Walton/Parker or James Jones/Raja Bell, hope he's ready!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Whats our regular season record against the Suns?

I would like us to play the Lakers but they wont win in Phoenix.....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

matador1238 said:


> Whats our regular season record against the Suns?
> 
> I would like us to play the Lakers but they wont win in Phoenix.....



2-2.


----------



## Swish Kaman (May 6, 2006)

When is round 2 game 1 going to be? I figure there should be a date by now since there is no chance of the lakers/suns series going past tonight. Will it be monday? Tuesday? If it's wednesday then that is just bliss, E3 and then clips playoff action! Anyone know?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Swish Kaman said:


> When is round 2 game 1 going to be? I figure there should be a date by now since there is no chance of the lakers/suns series going past tonight. Will it be monday? Tuesday? If it's wednesday then that is just bliss, E3 and then clips playoff action! Anyone know?



Welcome to the site!

Supposedly game 1 will be monday.


----------



## Swish Kaman (May 6, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks for the welcome. I hope to be around for a bit. I was never a big sports fan but my friend got me hooked on the clippers a few years back. It's been fun, and will only get more interesting when the clips advance to the western conference finals


----------

